# "UP" fun!



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

Fun for everyone, but especially the lovers of the English language!


There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that is* "UP."*

*It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky* or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake* UP**?*

At a meeting, why does a topic come* UP**?* Why do we speak* UP** and why are the officers UP for election* and why is it* UP** to the secretary to write UP** a report?*

We call* UP** our friends And we use it to brighten UP a room,* polish* UP** the silver, we warm UP the leftovers* and clean* UP** the kitchen.* We lock* UP** the house and some guys fix UP the old car.*

At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir* UP** trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP** excuses.*

To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed* UP** is special.* And this* UP** is confusing:*

A drain must be opened* UP** because it is stopped UP.*

We open* UP** a store in the morning but we close it UP at night. We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!*

To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of* UP**,*
look the word* UP** in the dictionary.* In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes* UP** almost 1/4th of the page* and can add* UP** to about thirty definitions*

If you are* UP** to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used.* It will take* UP** a lot of your time,* but if you don't give* UP**,* you may wind* UP** with a hundred or more.*

When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding* UP**. When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP. When it rains, it wets UP the earth.*


*When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry** UP.*

*One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it** UP **for now my time is** UP, so.............*

*Time to clam **UP.....!*
​


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2005)

No need to get *UP*ity about it!


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2005)

andy are you up in an outroar?


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah....what are you cooking *UP*?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

Very Upsetting.


----------

